# Need recommendations on a host



## sneak (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey, I am in need of a FreeBSD 7.2 32-bit host with at least 8 GB of ram (will use PAE), and for processor I need something like this:

http://ark.intel.com/products/52214/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-Processor-(8M-Cache-3_40-GHz)

http://ark.intel.com/products/48501/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X3480-(8M-Cache-3_06-GHz)

Bandwidth for now per month can be around 4GB. An SSD drive would be an appreciated plus, but is not necessary. I do not need alot of hard drive space, something as small as 32GB would even be suitable for my needs.

I'd need full access to install python, apache, php, mysql, and compile the kernel at my will.

It needs to have a full duplex 100mbit connection (atleast). It will support many people at one time as well has a program which will use its connection to update clients.

The reason I've come here to ask the pros is because I'm having difficulties finding a host that will not "back down". I was thinking something in Panama, I have material I'd like to upload but in my history with other hosts, I've found they back down quickly when a guy from Singapore comes around faxing them.. I need some host who does not care about laws of Singapore and/or Europe / usa. Some place where I can host whatever I want to host.

I've already tried weservit and worldstream but apparently the Netherlands have their own copyright laws, even if they don't follow the DMCA .

I appreciate the help


----------

